# Noch 'ne Perl-Frage. Kehre dann auch reumütig zu Java zurück



## Leroy42 (5. Apr 2006)

Da ich immer noch nicht im Perl-Forum posten kann bitte ich um weitere Hilfe:

Mit

```
my $danke = "/HTML/deutsch/Danke.html"; 
print "Location: $danke\n\n";
```
Kann ich eine bestimmte Seite aufrufen.

Wie bekomme ich es hin, zu einer Seite _im gleichen Verzeichnis_ weiterzuleiten
von der der Aufruf des Perl-Scripts erfolgt ist *und* dieser Datei _dieselben_
Parameter, wie es das Perl-Script bekommen hat, mitzugeben.

Es sollte schon eine relative Pfadangabe sein, da das Script von 3 verschiedenen
JSP-Seiten aufgerufen werden kann (3-sprachig).

Danke im Voraus


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2006)

Dein Problem ist nicht Perl, sondern HTTP 

Einfach die URI anpassen (nur der Seitenname) sollte reichen.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Apr 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein Problem ist nicht Perl, sondern HTTP
> 
> Einfach die URI anpassen (nur der Seitenname) sollte reichen.



Ich denke nicht, aus 2 Gründen.

Wenn ich nur den Seitennamen angebe, sieht er die doch relativ zum Pfad der
Perl-Datei,  _/cgi-bin/myPerl_ und will in diesem Verzeichnis die JSP-Seite
aufrufen, ich möchte aber die entsprechende Seite _aus dem Verzeichnis_,
von _wo aus_ daß Perl-Programm aufgerufen wurde, ansprechen. Falls
dies nicht möglich oder zu umständlich ist, kann ich darauf verzichten.

Wesentlich wichtiger ist aber


			
				SignaturPutze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und dieser Datei _dieselben Parameter_, wie es das Perl-Script bekommen hat, mitzugeben


was ersichtlicherweise im Moment eben noch nicht erfolgt


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2006)

Naja, du hast Perl-Code angegeben und nach einer Möglichkeit gefragt eine Datei im selben Verzeichnis anzusprechen. da ging ich doch in Ermangelung anderer Angaben davon aus, dass du das Verzeichnis meintest, in dem dein CGI-Script liegt.

Pfad und Paramter musste dann eben mit übergeben, im CGI-Script auslesen und wiederum weitergeben. Ich frag mich allerdings wer so ne krude Konstruktion wozu benötigt. Was immer du da auch machst: Warum machst dus nicht in JSP, anstatt von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge zu schießen?


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Apr 2006)

Weil ich vielleicht keine Sprache vernachlässigen will?  :shock: 

Im Ernst: Zur Zeit läuft unser Bestellsystem über JSP-Seiten. Jede aufgegebene
Bestellung wird in eine globale XML-Datei auf dem Server hinzugefügt, die über
eine nicht-öffentlich zugängliche JSP-Seite verwaltet wird. Läuft auch alles ganz
nett. In letzter Zeit passiert es jedoch häufiger, daß diese Datei zerschossen wird.
Vorgestern sind z.B. gleich mehr als 100 KB über den Jordan gegangen. Dadurch
kommt es vor, daß auf das Geschäftskonto des Chefs Zahlungen eingehen und
wir die Bestelldaten nicht mehr haben: Keine Lieferadresse, keinen vollständigen
Namen, noch nicht einmal die email-Adresse   

Daß die Datei zerschossen wird liegt vermutlich an gleichzeitigen Zugriffen oder
an eingegeben Zeichen im Formular, die die XML-Syntax ad absurdum führen.

Mir ist klar, daß sowas gefälligst mit Datenbanken gemacht werden sollte, nur kenne
ich mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus.

Als schnelle Zwischenlösung, will ich die Bestelldaten jetzt einfach per email an
uns senden, damit sie wenigstens nicht verloren gehen können.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2006)

JSP ist nicht mein Steckenpferd, aber ich weiß wohl, dass es kein CGI-Skript á la Formmail braucht, um eine E-Mail zu verschicken, das geht auch via Java. Du fügst dem Sysem doch so nur noch eine weitere potenzielle Fehlerquelle hinzu.

Und das mit den DB-Kenntnissen würde ich mal schleunigst in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Apr 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um eine E-Mail zu verschicken, das geht auch via Java.



Was ich bis heute leider nicht hinbekommen habe und bei dem ihr mir auch nicht weiterhelfen konntet   

Ich will doch nur 'ne mail verschicken


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2006)

Nach der Belästigung des Providers haste dich aber nicht mehr gemeldet


----------



## Guest (10. Apr 2006)

soviel Datenbankwissen braucht man gar nicht. in 1-2 Tagen haste das drauf. 
Allemal besser als es wieder irgendwie hinzupfuschen. Der datenverlust von dem Du sprichst scheint ja schwerwiegende Folgen zu haben...

Aus erfahrung rate ich dir von einem überhasteten Aktion ab. manchmal kann es auch schlimmer kommen als man denkt ^^


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Apr 2006)

Kennt ihr dann vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial für Java-Datenbankzugriff.

Die Begriffe JDBC/ODBC/mySql hören sich ziemlich kompliziert an und
wenn ich die mehreren 100 Seiten alleine für das mySQL-Handbuch sehe,
wird mir etwas schwummerig  :shock:


----------



## LazyL (11. Apr 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_20_000.htm#Xxx999380


----------

